# wood in the richmond va area



## dannylang (Dec 6, 2014)

anyone in the richmond  virginia area looking for some quality seasoned smoking wood, look up Graces Forestry Products. i picked up a load of mixed apple, hickory,cherry and he does have pecan also. very good people to do business with. maybe it will help someone here.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 6, 2014)

That was some good info. for the Va. , Boys... Thanks...


----------



## viking72 (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks good.


----------

